# Hay que



## Jimmy

I am studying spanish and am having problems with the construct "hay que".

For example: Hay que "evitar estos dramas absolutamente", 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## rob.returns

"Hay que" would be like " I/YOu would need to"...

e.g.
hay que llama el numero/ YOu need to call the number.


----------



## Rayines

*Welcome Jimmy!*


> Hay que "evitar estos dramas absolutamente",


*It's perfect!: "hay que" + the verb in infinitive. (Meaning that something is needed)*


----------



## Valmar

Hi!

This is my first post in this forum and I'm hoping I'll be of help:

"Hay que" suggests strong necessity or obligation

Hay que enchufar el televisor para que funcione.
It is necessary / You have to / You must plug the TV to make it work.

Hope it's OK for you.


----------



## Jimmy

Gracias.  ¡Más claro, ni el agua!


----------



## cubaMania

Hi Jimmy,

You will find *hay* in the third person singular present in the conjugation of *haber* (to have.)  It's an impersonal way of expressing necessity, and I don't think there is one exact way to translate it.  This from WordReference might help you:


> III_(*haber de* + infinitivo) (obligación)_ to have to: *has de ser más estudioso,* you must be more studious
> _(*haber que* + infinitivo) (conveniencia, necesidad u obligación)_ it is necessary to: *habrá que ir,* we will have to go
> *habría que pintar el salón,* we should paint the living room
> *hay que hacerlo,* you must do it


Your sentence might be translated variously as
It is necessary to prevent/avoid these dramas absolutely.
One must absolutely prevent/avoid these dramas.
You must absolutely prevent/avoid these dramas.
We must ...
They must ...
etc.
Exactly to whom the impersonal refers is something one must (hay que) take from the context, or else use our approximation by saying *One must ... *instead of he, she, you, we, or they.

I hope that is of some help.  It's a good question you asked.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi Jimmy.  The grammatical structure is hay que + infinitivo.  It is an impersonal way of stating an obligation.  It always occurs in the 3rd person.  It is roughly equivalent to the English One has to/must/needs to, or the French Il faut.

Ex.  Para sobrevivir hay que comer.
      In order to survive, one has to eat.


----------



## Jimmy

Thanks all,

I am familiar with the form "tener que" + infinitive but had not come across the less personal form. I did not recognise the infinitive as part of the construct because of the quotes.


----------



## Oven

I don't think you'd translate 'drama' into spanish as 'drama' or vice versa. the word drama means trouble or difficulty. Now I think the best way to say 'hay que' into english 'we have to'. Obviously it depends on the context.


----------



## cubaMania

Oven, no estoy completamente segura, pero creo que drama en inglés tiene las matices parecidas a lo que dices de drama en español.  En los dos idiomas tiene segundo sentido además del sentido de obra de teatro.


----------



## Chino Dragón

Jimmy said:


> I am studying spanish and am having problems with the construct "hay que".
> 
> For example: Hay que "evitar estos dramas absolutamente",
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.


*Hay que + infinitive* is used to express the idea of "one must do something" or, "it is necessary to do something." It is a more general expression and since there is no subject, the verb form hay is always used.
For example,
*Tengo que comer las verduras.*
I have to eat the vegetables.

*Ángel tiene que leer el periódico.*
Ángel has to read the newspaper.

*Ellos tienen que comprar una revista.*
They have to buy a magazine.

Meanwhile,
*Tener que + infinitive* is one way to express obligation or necessity. This expression can be translated as "someone has to do something." Tener is conjugated according to the subject of the sentence.
For example,
*Hay que tomar un taxi.*
It is necessary to take a taxi.

*Hay que estudiar mucho.*
One must study a lot.


----------



## leires

como se diria: "a veces hay que elegir"   por favor que alguien me responda!!!!


----------



## heidita

Sometimes you have to choose.

(¡Viva Chiclana!)


----------



## Olegaria

I suggest also 'sometimes you need to choose'

Cheers


----------



## leires

gracias a las dos pero.. mi pregunta es sobre la frase  AVECES *HAY QUE* ELEGIR,  me refiero a un termino general. si le digo a esa persona: A VECES TU TIENES QUE ELEGIR,  pareceria mas dictatorial..como si yo se lo estubiese imponiendo, me entendeis?


----------



## mhp

You can say "Sometimes one must choose". In English we sometimes use "you" to mean anyone. Sometimes this can cause confusion, but it is generally understood.


----------



## leires

ok, gracias!!


----------



## heidita

MHP, why do you spell _choose _with one o? American spelling?


----------



## heidita

May be also:

*Sometimes it is necessary to choose.*

Así sería más impersonal aún.


----------



## mhp

heidita said:


> MHP, why do you spell _choose _with one o? American spelling?



I have no idea what you are talking about 
(I corrected my typo so fast that it left no trace)


----------



## roxcyn

cubaMania said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> 
> You will find *hay* in the third person singular present in the conjugation of *haber* (to have.)  It's an impersonal way of expressing necessity, and I don't think there is one exact way to translate it.  This from WordReference might help you:
> 
> Your sentence might be translated variously as
> It is necessary to prevent/avoid these dramas absolutely.
> One must absolutely prevent/avoid these dramas.
> You must absolutely prevent/avoid these dramas.
> We must ...
> They must ...
> etc.
> Exactly to whom the impersonal refers is something one must (hay que) take from the context, or else use our approximation by saying *One must ... *instead of he, she, you, we, or they.
> 
> I hope that is of some help.  It's a good question you asked.



Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Patty Sánchez

I guess you got too many answers already, but if this still helps you understand:  "hay que..." is used like "we need to..." or "let's ..."

i.e. "hay que reparar la T.V." =  "The T.V. needs to be fixed" or "We need to fix the T.V."
      "hay que ir al cine"  =  "Let's to to the movies"


----------



## gramatica

Hi,

Hay que ir al cine es igual que vamos al cine? O hay una diferencia sutil?

Thank you


----------



## Rayines

gramatica said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hay que ir al cine es igual que vamos al cine? O hay una diferencia sutil?
> 
> Thank you


Hay que ir al cine: "We must go to the cinema".
Vamos al cine: "Let's go to the cinema".
"Hay que" implies duty, obligation .


----------



## fizzy_soda

mhp said:


> You can say "Sometimes one must choose". In English we sometimes use "you" to mean anyone. Sometimes this can cause confusion, but it is generally understood.


 
In Spanish, can the same rule apply?  In general, I try to say things like *se puede estudiar español aquí* but sometimes I think too much in English and I end up saying *¿puedes estudiarlo aquí?* and I mean it in general terms.

And MHP, you are absolutely right.  If an English speaker were to make a statement using _you_, I would know whether or not the subject was me.  (And 9 times out of 10 if I am confused, the speaker will clarify without my needing to ask)


----------



## Olegaria

Hi, 

*To make a suggestion:*
impersonal form 'hay que'        _  hay que comer menos grasas_
personal form ' tener que + Inf  _tiene que comer menos grasas_
*To express obligation:             *_debo/debe comer menos grasas_
*

A suggestion:* _¿Vamos al cine?_
*A statement:* _Vamos al cine_
*A command:* _¡Vamos al cine! _


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias

En fin "Hay que...." es basicamente lo mismo que decir "Es necessario que....." si es impersonal y Tienes que...../Debes....si hay un sujeto, verdad?

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

gramatica said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> En fin "Hay que...." es b*á*sicamente lo mismo que decir "Es necesario que....." si es impersonal y Tienes que...../Debes....si hay un sujeto, verdad?
> 
> Gracias


No podrías haberlo expresado mejor.


----------



## Olegaria

De nada.

A veces no es correcto o indicado personalizar y se dice lo que hay que decir de manera general:

En clase, por ejemplo, le dices a un alumno:

Pedro, hay que hacer los deberes cada dia   _ o_
Pedro, tienes que hacer los deberes cada dia _o
_Pedro, deber hacer los deberes cada dia

Es mensaje es el mismo pero el matiz es diferente.

Saludos


----------



## Olegaria

... continuacion del hilo anterior mio:

Si, 'hay que' es lo mismo que 'es necesario' pero no es lo mismo que 'es neceario que'.  Por ejemplo:

I*mpersonal: * Es necesario estudiar mas.
                   Hay que estudiar mas          _tambien se puede personalizar:_
                   Pedro, es necesario estudiar mas.
                   Pedro, hay que estudiar mas
*Personal: *     Pedro, es necesario que estudies mas

o sea:  es necesario + infinitivo 
          es necesario + que + subjuntivo

Saludos


----------



## gramatica

Gracias Rayines


----------



## The Chit

For a more colloquial, non-dictatorial expression of "A veces hay que eligir", I would suggest:

"Sometimes you've got to choose."

Se refiere a un termino general y no es dictatorial.


----------

